# Where's that BB sale?



## navigator9 (Apr 12, 2016)

OK, up early this morning and went to the BB site to take advantage of their FO sale. I don't see anything on their site about a sale. OK, maybe I have to put the items in my cart to see the sale prices. Nope, that doesn't work either. Do I need a coupon code? Does anyone know?

OK, I just reread the original post. The sale starts at noon. I'm definitely not operating on all cylinders until I'm caffeined up.


----------



## dibbles (Apr 12, 2016)

The sale starts at noon PST and goes through noon tomorrow.

Use coupon code APRILSCENT

ETA: OK, I just saw that you found the time. I'm not caffeined up enough yet either, evidently.


----------



## kchaystack (Apr 12, 2016)

navigator9 said:


> OK, up early this morning and went to the BB site to take advantage of their FO sale. I don't see anything on their site about a sale. OK, maybe I have to put the items in my cart to see the sale prices. Nope, that doesn't work either. Do I need a coupon code? Does anyone know?
> 
> OK, I just reread the original post. The sale starts at noon. I'm definitely not operating on all cylinders until I'm caffeined up.



Yeah and it is noon Pacific.  Which means 3pm for us Eastern people.


----------



## navigator9 (Apr 12, 2016)

Oy, three o'clock...thanks again, I was just about to go back and start loading my cart.


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 12, 2016)

Also, anyone that uses their 5 lb molds with the silicone liners, they just upgraded the quality and they are much thicker on the sides and will stand up much better and sturdier.  I purchased a 5 pack on sale a couple weeks ago as I was going to just sell the molds because I disliked the floppy liners and always spilled soap down the side.  Then saw thise and thought what the heck.  My husband made the molds for them to fit in and I love those. Will hopefully try them out this weekend.   I'm still going to need to unload some molds at some point.  I have way too many.


----------



## Serene (Apr 12, 2016)

shunt2011 said:


> Also, anyone that uses their 5 lb molds with the silicone liners, they just upgraded the quality and they are much thicker on the sides and will stand up much better and sturdier.  I purchased a 5 pack on sale a couple weeks ago as I was going to just sell the molds because I disliked the floppy liners and always spilled soap down the side.  Then saw thise and thought what the heck.  My husband made the molds for them to fit in and I love those. Will hopefully try them out this weekend.   I'm still going to need to unload some molds at some point.  I have way too many.




ack is there such a thing as too many lol.   I guess I am not there yet!


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 12, 2016)

Serene said:


> ack is there such a thing as too many lol. I guess I am not there yet!


 
Unfortunately my husband thinks so.  I have 17 wooden molds most with silicone liners.  That doesn't include all the other individual, pipes etc... We have a fairly small home with no basement or garage and it takes over 1 of the two bedrooms not to mention the kitchen and dining room.   I'm generally pretty organized but out of space.


----------



## Arimara (Apr 13, 2016)

So, I'm looking at :

Amazon Lily & Rain
Herbal Essence
Pineapple Cilantro
Bay Rum
Bamboo Mint
Clementine Cupcake
Spiced Amber Ale
Oatmeal Stout
Raspberry Porter
Ancient Sedona
Black Tea

Are any of what I listed winners? I'm curious.


----------



## dibbles (Apr 13, 2016)

Arimara said:


> So, I'm looking at :
> 
> Amazon Lily & Rain
> Herbal Essence
> ...



The only one I have is Spiced Amber Ale. I haven't soaped it yet, but I like it OOB.


----------



## TwystedPryncess (Apr 14, 2016)

Black tea is pretty awesome, but I should put an unpicky nose disclaimer in my profile.


----------



## SuzieOz (Apr 14, 2016)

Oatmeal Stout is very strong and "foodie" - smells like something rich and sweet and edible. If you like that sort of thing you'd love it. I have it but I was hoping for something more "manly" which it isn't (for a beer soap).

Um, apparently Black Tea is an excellent blender, I haven't tried it yet but it smell quite awesome OOB.


----------



## Navaria (Apr 14, 2016)

I got a sampler of bamboo mint with my last order, and OOB it smells amazing. So much so that I ordered some without soaping the sampler. I can always use it in B&B if it doesn't soap well


----------



## Soapmaker145 (Apr 14, 2016)

Spiced Amber Ale is a well-blended scent.  I think it works well in beer soap.  It is holding strong in my tester at 8 months.  The Black Tea starts out smoky and then settles.  It faded in my tester into unrecognizable at 8 months but it was nice at 2 to 3 months.


----------



## Arimara (Apr 14, 2016)

TwystedPryncess said:


> Black tea is pretty awesome, but I should put an unpicky nose disclaimer in my profile.





SuzieOz said:


> Oatmeal Stout is very strong and "foodie" - smells like something rich and sweet and edible. If you like that sort of thing you'd love it. I have it but I was hoping for something more "manly" which it isn't (for a beer soap).
> 
> Um, apparently Black Tea is an excellent blender, I haven't tried it yet but it smell quite awesome OOB.



I will keep these pointer in mind. 



Soapmaker145 said:


> Spiced Amber Ale is a well-blended scent.  I think it works well in beer soap.  It is holding strong in my tester at 8 months.  The Black Tea starts out smoky and then settles.  It faded in my tester into unrecognizable at 8 months but it was nice at 2 to 3 months.



Black tea smokey? IT it smell something like Lasong Souchong, it will be welcome. I love that tea.


----------



## Soapmaker145 (Apr 14, 2016)

Arimara said:


> I will keep these pointer in mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Black tea smokey? IT it smell something like Lasong Souchong, it will be welcome. I love that tea.




Here is my review that I posted on the soap scent review board.  I hope I'm not violating any rules by reposting.

[For the first 2 weeks. I smelled mostly smoke. By the 4th week, more of the tea smell started to come out but it smelled like a generic lipton that somebody dumped liquid smoke in. By the 6th week, the smoke started to mellow a bit and the tea became more noticeable. For people who know their teas, this was a very generic Ceylon tea scent lacking the malty notes of a good Assam and the floral notes of a Darjeeling.

By the 10th week, the smoke softened a lot, the tea scent is becoming more complex. I'm picking up some floral tea notes now. I would describe it as a decent tea scent with smoky undertones. I have no clue what it is going to smell like in a month.]

At 8 months, the scent faded into unrecognizable for me.  It may just be my nose.  I think if you use it within 6 months, you may like it.  I have not made any blends with it yet.  I'll need to to use up my bottle.  

Please keep in mind that all of us have a unique sense of smell.  It may smell totally different to you.


----------



## lenarenee (Apr 14, 2016)

Soapmaker145 said:


> Here is my review that I posted on the soap scent review board. I hope I'm not violating any rules by reposting.
> 
> [For the first 2 weeks. I smelled mostly smoke. By the 4th week, more of the tea smell started to come out but it smelled like a generic lipton that somebody dumped liquid smoke in. By the 6th week, the smoke started to mellow a bit and the tea became more noticeable. For people who know their teas, this was a very generic Ceylon tea scent lacking the malty notes of a good Assam and the floral notes of a Darjeeling.
> 
> ...


 

Thank you for this!  I ordered this Black Tea because I love black tea, but also have a request for a smoke scented soap. I know to use it and give it out at 4 weeks!


----------



## Soapmaker145 (Apr 14, 2016)

lenarenee said:


> Thank you for this!  I ordered this Black Tea because I love black tea, but also have a request for a smoke scented soap. I know to use it and give it out at 4 weeks!



You are welcome.  If you have Smoky Patchouli from BB, you might want to try them together.  SP works as a blender much better than alone.  It seems to make the FOs it is added to much stronger.  I haven't tried it with Black Tea but I've used it successfully with other FOs.


----------



## Arimara (Apr 14, 2016)

Aww, it's more like the less aromatic black teas... That's ok.


----------



## TwystedPryncess (Apr 17, 2016)

I just must not have a good nose yet. My Black Tea smelled pretty much like the pekoe-cut black tea I get at Walmart. I had only a sample so I just soaped a tiny 1 lb block so I could see if I'd want it again. I can agree that it would be a good blending FO.  I like it by itself (or anything) better than Manly Man by NG. So that's another one my unpicky nose doesn't like.


----------



## snappyllama (Apr 17, 2016)

lenarenee said:


> Thank you for this!  I ordered this Black Tea because I love black tea, but also have a request for a smoke scented soap. I know to use it and give it out at 4 weeks!




If that one doesn't do it for you on the smokey scent, check out Smoke and Mirrors from MO. It's a masculine smokey scent. NG Cracklin Birch is awesome with a more woody/lightly smokey scent to it.


----------



## lenarenee (Apr 17, 2016)

snappyllama said:


> If that one doesn't do it for you on the smokey scent, check out Smoke and Mirrors from MO. It's a masculine smokey scent. NG Cracklin Birch is awesome with a more woody/lightly smokey scent to it.


 

Mad Oils? You want me to order one stinking bottle of fo from MO and pay for all that shipping???  Do you really think that's a wise idea???  :twisted:
I mean, the only sensible thing to do would be order some new micas to go with it - right? To justify the shipping cost of course!

I'm finding I'm more of a mica ho than and fo ho. I want one of every mica color before I move on other types!


----------



## snappyllama (Apr 17, 2016)

Hehe. Get Voodoo if you don't have it and umm Harold's Purple Crayon and Peacock and Maniacal Pea and...


----------



## Navaria (Apr 17, 2016)

lenarenee said:


> Mad Oils? You want me to order one stinking bottle of fo from MO and pay for all that shipping???  Do you really think that's a wise idea???  :twisted:
> I mean, the only sensible thing to do would be order some new micas to go with it - right? To justify the shipping cost of course!
> 
> I'm finding I'm more of a mica ho than and fo ho. I want one of every mica color before I move on other types!



And this is EXACTLY why I don't browse soap supply websites. Because I can't just look. And I can't just order one thing because that's plain silly lol. Especially from some place that I know takes a long time to ship. Because I "might as well order x now. I'll probably be wanting it by the time this order gets here"
I went to Nurture for the first time because everyone recommended their Really Red mica. I ended up with 6 micas and a bottle of SL. Sigh.


----------

